# FYI about the FTU "green rod warranty"



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

After a conversation with FTU concerning the warranty on these rods, it's my understanding that there is nothing in writing either on their website or given to the customer at the time of purchase about this warranty. They are in the process of writing up a detailed warranty, which has to go through their legal team and management process. 

That means, there is NO warranty at this time on those rods. 

However, if mikey01 would like to go back to the store and speak with Danny Meyer (owner), he will personally review the situation and attempt to work it out with that customer. So, mikey01, please take your rod back to the store on the Gulf Freeway and speak with Danny personally about it. FTU claims they have had no problems with these rods, except abuse and accidental damage, and again, there's nothing in writing obligating them to do anything about it. I would suggest you use a more civil tone with them than you did today with your post as well as what you sent me in your PM's. You will catch more flies with honey than sour grapes. 

If anyone has anything that they got in writing on this particular, please post it up. Further questions, comments, and complaints on this need to go directly to the store and to Danny.


----------



## HoustonKid (Dec 29, 2005)

My .05 (due to inflation). Last year I was looking at buying one of the house rods and was told the same thing as many others. Lifetime warranty on the rod. I went with another brand so it does not concern me, but I know what they said regardless if it is in writing or not.

That is what they have been telling poeple for some time now. Just an observation.

Just my .05.


----------



## Gilbert (May 25, 2004)

thanks for everything you do big guy :cheers:


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

> Lifetime warranty on the rod


Yup, and when it breaks, the lifetime is up on it. Without a written warranty, you don't have one. It's really just that simple.


----------



## Hollywood1053 (May 15, 2009)

Mont said:


> Without a written warranty, you don't have one. It's really just that simple.


 I can understand this, but why are they telling people these rods come with a lifetime warranty? 
I've heard many people say they were told the same.
Mis-informed employees? Misunderstanding within the store?


----------



## Won Hunglo (Apr 24, 2007)

It is a warranty for the lifetime of the rod. When it breaks, the lifetime is over with. The warranty ends.


----------



## patfatdaddy (May 29, 2004)

You were probably dealing with a misinformed employee, however I was there one day when a FTU rod was brought in and it was immediately replaced. That being said any rod will break. Even if it breaks while setting the hook there may have been some damage done to the rod by the owner that he was unaware of. If I have had a rod for awhile and it breaks I will not return it. If I buy a new rod and it breaks the first time I use it then I expect it to be replaced. Nothing last forever, we need to use a little common sense in caring for our belongings and a little more common sense when dealing with people. I have always been treated fair by FTU and most other places for that matter.
Pat


----------



## mrfixall (Sep 27, 2004)

Initially, we want to thank Mont for his diligence on this issue. He immediately contacted us regarding the issue as he is aware that we are very concerned with customer service.

As a manager for FTU, there is a verbal warranty on the rods for defective product. We replace many rods that are broken and deemed to be a valid problem. We are also asked to replace MANY rods that are broken under circumstances that don't fall under our current Lifetime Warranty. We have to make judgement calls on these and it can always be re-evaluated at anytime because we are human and are trying to do the best job we can as a business. Rods that are defective will usually break early in their life as soon as they are put under stress. Rods that break later in life are usually the result of dings and brusing that causes weak spots which will break differently than a stress break by a defective blank. We can not replace every broken rod ever purchased from us for whatever reason. We are aggressive in replacing our defective products as you can see by many that posted that have had rods replaced. 

Certainly Mickey01 can bring the rod back and speak with Danny Meyer as we want what is fair for him.

Thank you all for your comments and concerns, we are very interested in making sure customer service is a priority.

Bobby Chism


----------



## Big Willy (Jun 20, 2007)

mrfixall said:


> Initially, we want to thank Mont for his diligence on this issue. He immediately contacted us regarding the issue as he is aware that we are very concerned with customer service.
> 
> As a manager for FTU, there is a verbal warranty on the rods for defective product. We replace many rods that are broken and deemed to be a valid problem. We are also asked to replace MANY rods that are broken under circumstances that don't fall under our current Lifetime Warranty. We have to make judgement calls on these and it can always be re-evaluated at anytime because we are human and are trying to do the best job we can as a business. Rods that are defective will usually break early in their life as soon as they are put under stress. Rods that break later in life are usually the result of dings and brusing that causes weak spots which will break differently than a stress break by a defective blank. We can not replace every broken rod ever purchased from us for whatever reason. We are aggressive in replacing our defective products as you can see by many that posted that have had rods replaced.
> 
> ...


I was specifically told no questions asked return policy for any house rod, period. Now, I have had my rods for over 4 years without so much as an eye coming loose so I have been singing yalls rods praises since I purchased them!!! You guys make a great rod just make sure that all of the employees are on the same page about the warranty. Thanks for the info and thanks Mont for helping out!


----------



## ghost (Apr 23, 2005)

The only reason I bought the FTU rod a year or so ago was because I was told that if it breaks for any reason, it would be replaced, no questions asked. I have several G Loomis rods that I have to pay $50 for any rod I return broken. I have had 1 break over the last year. I will be courious to see the warranty when it comes out. So much for a verbal contract. Interesting post.


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

well i have to say, you live and learn right... this just sucks that it is at my expense, having said that i will NEVER buy anything a salesman tells me with out having it in writting... 
proud owner of the new 3pcs green rod...


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

mrfixall said:


> Initially, we want to thank Mont for his diligence on this issue. He immediately contacted us regarding the issue as he is aware that we are very concerned with customer service.
> 
> As a manager for FTU, there is a verbal warranty on the rods for defective product. We replace many rods that are broken and deemed to be a valid problem. We are also asked to replace MANY rods that are broken under circumstances that don't fall under our current Lifetime Warranty. We have to make judgement calls on these and it can always be re-evaluated at anytime because we are human and are trying to do the best job we can as a business. Rods that are defective will usually break early in their life as soon as they are put under stress. Rods that break later in life are usually the result of dings and brusing that causes weak spots which will break differently than a stress break by a defective blank. We can not replace every broken rod ever purchased from us for whatever reason. We are aggressive in replacing our defective products as you can see by many that posted that have had rods replaced.
> 
> ...


Its nice of you to come on the board and try and explain your warranty, but thats the most bogus warranty I have ever heard of. Your telling tons of people to their face thats its covered no matter what and then saying later it only covers defects that may or may not occur within the first year or so. Stop letting your employees tell people its got a bumper to bumper warranty when it doesn't. I seriously doubt they came up with that on their own. You may want to put it in writing and what is covered under warranty. If its up to you guys to decide if its a defect thats not really a warranty. Too much discretion on your part. Why not just cover the rod for one year from the date of purchase for any issues?


----------



## StinkBait (May 31, 2004)

So, Bobby is saying that there IS a "current lifetime warranty" and Mikey went to the store and said it broke while fishing but was turned away...so basically if the rod salesman does not see it personally break in an acceptable fashion then pretty much the customer is a liar.


----------



## kenny (May 21, 2004)

If you bought a FTU rod with a replacement guarantee (Implied, verbal or written) and it broke, it should be replaced by FTU....PERIOD!

I doubt the warranty says anything about their team of forensic fishing rod experts determining exactly how the rod was broken before they honor it.

Since the rod is fairly new, any reputable high dollar rod manufacturer would replace the rod under warranty, or at worst charge a nominal fee for replacement. 

I'm getting angrier just typing this. It's just not right, so don't give up. Go back to the store with the picture from the boat and ask for the manager or one of the owners. Be calm and explain the problem and exactly how you were treated the first time. They should do the right thing.


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

was it right that the guy behind the counter took my rod and broke it in half and said "that's how a fish break looks" the rod broke off clean look at the pic you will see... i always have taken care of my equipment and even have a PVC case i slide my rod in when travel or not in use... i think i would have noticed a defect that would cause a clean break. i see now from a legal standpoint there is nothing i can do, i was told one thing and you say another, and nothing is in writing... i hope you can see my frustration here though, the only reason i ever considered a rod like this was because of the warranty, and i chose FTU green rod out of convenience that i could just go to the store instead of shipping the rod and having to wait if there was an issue. i would hope that now that this is so public i wont have to worry about it... but i sure would hate to be out this kind of money only after 6-8 months of use... thanks to all for your support... tight lines



mrfixall said:


> Initially, we want to thank Mont for his diligence on this issue. He immediately contacted us regarding the issue as he is aware that we are very concerned with customer service.
> 
> As a manager for FTU, there is a verbal warranty on the rods for defective product. We replace many rods that are broken and deemed to be a valid problem. We are also asked to replace MANY rods that are broken under circumstances that don't fall under our current Lifetime Warranty. We have to make judgement calls on these and it can always be re-evaluated at anytime because we are human and are trying to do the best job we can as a business. Rods that are defective will usually break early in their life as soon as they are put under stress. Rods that break later in life are usually the result of dings and brusing that causes weak spots which will break differently than a stress break by a defective blank. We can not replace every broken rod ever purchased from us for whatever reason. We are aggressive in replacing our defective products as you can see by many that posted that have had rods replaced.
> 
> ...


----------



## Hard Head (May 21, 2004)

A happy customer (Priceless)

A ticked off customer told he's lying (lost customers)

The internet saying a store doesn't back up their word? I hope you know the rest!


----------



## Rubberback (Sep 9, 2008)

Attitude adjustment. If you have a good attitude 99% of the time you get what you want. You have to sell your self selling or buying forever.


----------



## jeepjoe (Aug 27, 2006)

if a salesman took my rod and broke it in half in my face.....I'd be in jail by now


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

wow were you there... no i was quiet and well mannered http://www.fishwestend.com/forum/showthread.php?t=2960&page=5

there are other ppl who have had a FTU green rod break at the handle... JUST FYIand never threw a fit... i bit my tongue and walked out after a 10 min period of the guy acting like he was doing something to help out...



Rubberback said:


> Attitude adjustment. If you have a good attitude 99% of the time you get what you want. You have to sell your self selling or buying forever.


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

it was wild...



jeepjoe said:


> if a salesman took my rod and broke it in half in my face.....I'd be in jail by now


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

I would go back as suggested one more time and see what happens.
I make calls all day for boat parts, pool parts , things we need around the house and get NO, i cant help ya peeps on phone only to hang up and call back and get a YES be glad to assist you person. One wrong person in equation can usually be solved simply and easily.

Try again Bro!!


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

WWBSD
What would Billy Styx do? That's all I fish with.


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

The rod needs to be replaced !!!! Really not sure why so many people are taking FTU side on this. If so many 2 coolers are saying the same thing about the no ? asked warranty then i would go as far to say that its what the employees at FTU are telling everyone.

FTU cowboy up and replace the mans rod!!


----------



## 11andy11 (Aug 12, 2004)

mikey01 said:


> it was wild...


The guy broke the broken rod when you took it back in???


----------



## houfinchaser (Oct 10, 2008)

I get a kick out of the attitude stuff, when other people talk about situations were they have nothing on the line. I have had two rods break from Academy and had them promptly replaced with no questions asked. Both were under $100. I witnessed a salesmen come to the front desk at FTU with a green rod and told one of the guys that the tip broke when the customer was flexing it in front of him. He was shocked. I have never owned a green rod and after watching that exchange I never will.


----------



## 7Lfarm (Mar 16, 2009)

houfinchaser said:


> I get a kick out of the attitude stuff, when other people talk about situations were they have nothing on the line. I have had two rods break from Academy and had them promptly replaced with no questions asked. Both were under $100. I witnessed a salesmen come to the front desk at FTU with a green rod and told one of the guys that the tip broke when the customer was flexing it in front of him. He was shocked. I have never owned a green rod and after watching that exchange I never will.


 people may have been in the same situation and are just speaking there mind after all thats what a "message board" is all about right


----------



## Angler 1 (Apr 27, 2005)

Haa, That warranty has been on house rods for a very long time..........Here is a video of one of there rods breaking at 3:10 sec in the video...I took it in and they told me looks like it got broke in a car door....LOL


----------



## Texas Jeweler (Nov 6, 2007)

Guess I have been fortunate to have ALWAYS been given good service by the staff at FTU. I broke a green rod first trip out on a 4 pound trout. Was I disappointed it broke, sure was. Was I glad they replaced it, sure am!

I do not know both sides of this story and would happily listen to both sides. Give mikey a new rod, no matter how it got broken and speak with the salesman that made this bad display. It's that simple.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

Angler 1 said:


> Haa, That warranty has been on house rods for a very long time..........Here is a video of one of there rods breaking at 3:10 sec in the video...I took it in and they told me looks like it got broke in a car door....LOL


Looks like a car door to me









I enjoyed the video...Thanks


----------



## trodery (Sep 13, 2006)

Angler 1 said:


> Haa, That warranty has been on house rods for a very long time..........Here is a video of one of there rods breaking at 3:10 sec in the video...I took it in and they told me looks like it got broke in a car door....LOL


 WOW!


----------



## bwguardian (Aug 30, 2005)

Angler 1 said:


> Haa, That warranty has been on house rods for a very long time..........Here is a video of one of there rods breaking at 3:10 sec in the video...I took it in and they told me looks like it got broke in a car door....LOL


I guess that is why Savage rods has your biz now...like Fenwick has mine!


----------



## Ol School (Oct 14, 2008)

Spring '08 I bought another All Star Rod, also looked at the FTU rods and was told that they were the only rods that had a lifetime unconditional gauranty. Looks like unconditional means different things to different folks. FTU is still one of my favorite places to purchase fishing stuff, I bought my last kayak and kevlar paddle there. Quality products, but looks like they do need prominently display a written return policy on their private label rods.


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

The Captain said:


> One wrong person in equation can usually be solved simply and easily.


So you think they should fire that person behind the counter?










Yep, no matter how much a customer is upset, an employees job should be to try and make them happy again.. never make it worse... let the business owner pizz them off with rebuttals and defensive maneuvers if need be because it's his business







employees creating controversy are no bueno


----------



## Bay Walker (Mar 1, 2009)

Back about 6 months ago I was looking to replace two rods and was looking at several different brands and settled on the Green Rod because when I asked about the warrenty I was told if it breaks within one year it would be replaced no questions asked anything after that a 15.00 dollar charge would apply and the rod would be replaced for the (lifetime) of the rod. I guess it would really be good to get something in writing but that is what I was told. I have always delt with the guys on I-10 and they have never been nothing but professional, so I have no reason to doubt that if one of my rod's broke they would take care of it.


----------



## seaclip (Mar 30, 2008)

After watching that video and reading this board, i'll never buy one.


----------



## stangfan93 (Aug 4, 2007)

I didn't ever have a problem when I broke my green FTU rod. A buddy of mine also broke his rod and had no problem either. I did have both pieces.


----------



## Super Dave (May 26, 2004)

ghost said:


> The only reason I bought the FTU rod a year or so ago was because I was told that if it breaks for any reason, it would be replaced, no questions asked. I have several G Loomis rods that I have to pay $50 for any rod I return broken. I have had 1 break over the last year. I will be courious to see the warranty when it comes out. So much for a verbal contract. Interesting post.


I was told the same thing when I looked at the green rod a couple years ago at a fishing show. I bought one and talked my fishing buddy into getting one also. Haven't used mine much and it hasn't given any problems. I really like the action on the rod. I expect FTU to honor the verbal warranty if anything happens to the rod, and I believe they will.


----------



## jboogerfinger (Jun 16, 2009)

Bay Walker said:


> Back about 6 months ago I was looking to replace two rods and was looking at several different brands and settled on the Green Rod because when I asked about the warrenty I was told if it breaks within one year it would be replaced no questions asked anything after that a 15.00 dollar charge would apply and the rod would be replaced for the (lifetime) of the rod. I guess it would really be good to get something in writing but that is what I was told. I have always delt with the guys on I-10 and they have never been nothing but professional, so I have no reason to doubt that if one of my rod's broke they would take care of it.


I have bought a few Green Rods from that location this year, after posting a link on this site a few months ago http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=218344&highlight=ftu asking what people thought about them. I was told similar, except lifetime replacement for fish broken, 15.00 for other reason. I have had good luck with them (FTU) and the rods so far. I have worked in retail for a long time before and know that policy's can be open to interpretation unless officially stated. As far as I am concerned, I would be completely fine with a "no questions asked" within 30 days, and 50.00/no receipt, after that for any reason. They are very high quality rods. I think one person stated earlier, a good idea for FTU would be to put something on all new rods that gives some mention of the policy, whatever it may be, since they already obviously have some control on what goes on them. That way, if someone brings in a broken current rod, they get it replaced with one that has it on there, thus taking care of residual rods that are "in circulation". Again, I have not ever had a bad experience with them, but for them to take a hard stance about not having a written policy, and that "technically" there is NO warranty is not right. Again, I understand that they probably get lots of rods that were broken for the wrong reasons, but their employees are just not being clear. There are other rod mfr's that do have stated policy's they are competing with, and would be best for both customers and FTU to lose the "gray" area.


----------



## Mr. Breeze (Jan 6, 2005)

I still call them Cut Throat, aka old name Cut Rate, took in a reel to be repaired, was told could not get parts, got home and more parts were missing. So much for the "Worlds Largest Fishing Tackle Store".


----------



## dbarham (Aug 13, 2005)

Mont said:


> Yup, and when it breaks, the lifetime is up on it. Without a written warranty, you don't have one. It's really just that simple.


 Thanks Mont!! I hate seeing good people go unnoticed! it means alot:cheers:


----------



## Wading Mark (Apr 21, 2005)

For what it's worth, my dad broke one on a redfish and they readily replaced the rod under the aforementioned warranty.


----------



## deke (Oct 5, 2004)

I was told the same thing twice at the fishing show and once in the store on I-45. I thought it was a ballsy warranty. But I just figured since they were getting the rods for $30-40 a piece from China they could afford to replace them a several times over at the price they charged. I personally like Cut Rate, but the one on I-10 and I only deal with Roy and Warren, both are good people. And like others already said I am suprised to see so many take thier side after hearing how he was treated, when if any one of our custom makers has a possible issue they get torn to pieces immediately. Just a little strange IMO. FTU just needs to put it on paper and all this will be a non issue.


----------



## salth2o (Sep 21, 2004)

chickenboy said:


> WWBSD
> What would Billy Styx do? That's all I fish with.


X2


----------



## fwoodwader (Jul 18, 2008)

Last time I was in there I couldn't get anyone to give me the time of day.


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

ghost said:


> The only reason I bought the FTU rod a year or so ago was because I was told that if it breaks for any reason, it would be replaced, no questions asked...


Same here. 
I have had one replaced due to it got water in the handle. Caught a big jack cervelle on it this weekend and had no problem. Curious to see what comes back in writing. Sounds like a sticky situation. Hope Mikey01 gets a new stick.


----------



## igo320 (May 17, 2005)

Never ever had any problem with returning a rod (including one green rod) to FTU on I-45. I have been completely satisfied with the staff and management at that location. Trash and bash all you want but I will continue to do business.


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

*the pic*

here is the pic i took with my cell phone after it happened for any that missed it... i was shocked...


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

Angler 1 said:


> Haa, That warranty has been on house rods for a very long time..........Here is a video of one of there rods breaking at 3:10 sec in the video...I took it in and they told me looks like it got broke in a car door....LOL


And I quote: "Is that one of those lifetime warranty rods"? 


Good video.


----------



## Shin-Diggin (Jun 17, 2005)

I am not buying this about uneducated sales rep or two. Its not like we all bought are rods from the same two people. Heck when I was there it was slow and there was 2 or 3 sales people helping me all preaching the same song and dance about this so called warranty. 

With that said I am going on about 2 years and no problems with my FTU rod.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

How do so many people break rods? Are you setting the hook with the drag as tight as possible and yanking them out of the water on the set? Back off that drag a little. I have never broke a rod due to a fish. I have closed them in the tailgate and front door once but never on a fish. I have had many a bull red one over 45 and many over 40 inches on the end of the line, but the drag is soposed to slip a little before the line breaks and or rod breaks. I am not siding with the FTU or the costomer as I don't own one. I have been to this store and was treated like I I wanted to be treated. .02 i'm done. Life is short. Go fishing.


----------



## The Captain (Aug 30, 2006)

Hurry and head back to FTU to try and get your prob corrected. After this post they might find it hard to keep the doors open. 
Bad business means no business!!


----------



## RedFisch (Jan 15, 2009)

Mont thanks for moderating the real world.


----------



## Muddskipper (Dec 29, 2004)

Listen, I think it was crappy what happened to mike. 

Who goes around snapping the rod in front of the customer and saying, "that's what a rod looks like when a fish breaks it!"?

After that kind of exchange, I believe most of us would be unhappy.

With that being said, I was able to exchange one of FTU's rods after it broke, and I only had the bottom half. It was still a fairly new rod, as it still had the plastic around the cork, that I did not take off.

I let it sit in a corner for a year before asking Ruben over at the I-10 if it was covered. As always, he was a stand-up guy, and said bring it in, I will take care of you.

In the end, FTU has many different people, with different personalities, but I truly believe they want to help. There is also something to be said if the GM comes on here and post up, that he will try to make it right.


----------



## Bigwater (May 21, 2004)

I don't think the fish in the pic broke the rod. 
I used to carry my lagunas and my HH rods in the back of my truck on the way to fish. One day one of my better informed angler friends was going to fish with me and could not believe that i carried my rods that way. He explained that one little ding can make the rod break one day in that spot. I started carrying my rods different from then on.
*In regards to snapping the rod in front of the customer*....The manager should invite Mikey in to see the salesman again however this time Mikey should be handed a brand new Green Rod and he should be allowed to cane the saleman about 20 times in any fashion he sees fit. That should stop that hog wash.

Biggie:biggrin:


----------



## Dirt Daddy (Sep 11, 2004)

Wow.....I sure hope FTU steps up to the plate. If my buisness was running like that I would make some personel changes in a heart beat....


----------



## Legba (Oct 16, 2006)

deke said:


> But I just figured since they were getting the rods for $30-40 a piece from China they could afford to replace them a several times over at the price they charged. quote]
> 
> My guess would be closer to $15-$20 a piece.
> 
> Either way, rod warranties are sticky subjects. I have recently come to the conclusion that unrealistic warranties are much less of a reflection of the quality of the product and much more of a reflection of how much profit was made on the initial sale.


----------



## wish2fish (Mar 1, 2005)

Personally I would cut your loses, not go back and no longer buy anything from them.

It shouldn't take a public forum to produce acceptable business.

These guys have been around a while and know better.


----------



## TheSamarai (Jan 20, 2005)

If you want a lifetime replacement get a shimano rod. Replaced no questions asked. It would be very hard for a small dealership to have that same type of warranty when compared with a big name supplier such as Shimano.


----------



## txsooner (Mar 16, 2006)

*I have been told the same by FTU employees*

A couple of years back I was looking to replace some rods and I was told the exact same thing at the time - "All FTU branded rods have an unconditional lifetime warranty. If the rod breaks for ANY reason, FTU will replace at no cots to me, without question." I have been told this multiple times by several different employees at both locations. Fortunately, I have not had any problems with those rods; however, I will certainly be more selective in purchases in the future if this is really the may FTU is going to honor the 'warranty' that their sales people preach to everyone that walks in the door.


----------



## WestEndAngler (Jan 30, 2007)

wish2fish said:


> It shouldn't take a public forum to produce acceptable business.
> 
> These guys have been around a while and know better.


x2!!

It shouldn't have to take multiple public forums.

Sounds like the employees need to go through some education of what they can say or can't say about certain products. They are salesmen and should take sales classes about the products if they don't already.


----------



## mikey01 (Oct 17, 2008)

*all is well now*

Bobby has agreed to take care of this situation, thank you all for the support...
:cheers:


mikey

send your mailing address and what rod you have. i will personally ship you a new rod today. 

this has gotten way out of hand. i am personally sorry for what happen at the store yesterday. i should not have handle it that way.

sorry for the trouble
bobby


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

thank you Bobby Chism


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

the power of 2cool.. LOL


----------



## hockeyref999 (Aug 12, 2005)

I'm late on this one, I realize. I bought a couple of the FTU house rods several years back. No problems with them, so I never had an occasion to ask for a replacement. But I was told at the time of purchase by the salesman that they would be replaced for life due to any kind of breakage. I even asked him what if I slam my tailgate on it and it breaks? He says bring it in and we'll give you a new one. I'm glad FTU made it right for mikey01, but I'll be taking my business elsewhere.


----------



## Sow Trout (Jun 28, 2004)

No, it shouldn't take multiple forums to straighten out problems, but isn't it great that they exist? Forums like this provide consumers the opportunity to check out potential vendors and products before putting up any cash. Both pros and cons can be expressed so the potential buyer can know what to be wary of and can decide for himself whose opinions he puts the most weight in.


WestEndAngler said:


> x2!!
> 
> It shouldn't have to take multiple public forums.
> 
> Sounds like the employees need to go through some education of what they can say or can't say about certain products. They are salesmen and should take sales classes about the products if they don't already.


----------



## Main Frame 8 (Mar 16, 2007)

InfamousJ said:


> the power of 2cool.. LOL


Many hands make light work.


----------



## chickenboy (May 5, 2008)

mikey01 said:


> Bobby has agreed to take care of this situation, thank you all for the support...
> :cheers:
> 
> mikey
> ...


I sure like a happy ending.


----------



## Sharkhunter (May 22, 2004)

*Big thanks to Mont*

Thanks to Mont for letting it be discussed on his forum....


----------



## jeff.w (Jan 22, 2006)

wish2fish said:


> It shouldn't take a public forum to produce acceptable business.
> 
> These guys have been around a while and know better.


X 100

And as for the employee who allegedly broke the customers rod in front of his face in an attempt to portray the customer as a liar, he should be fired. If that's true, that's highly offensive, unprofessional and a disgrace to the company.


----------



## berto (Oct 14, 2004)

Sow Trout said:


> No, it shouldn't take multiple forums to straighten out problems, but isn't it great that they exist? Forums like this provide consumers the opportunity to check out potential vendors and products before putting up any cash. Both pros and cons can be expressed so the potential buyer can know what to be wary of and can decide for himself whose opinions he puts the most weight in.


just to think how many time FTU has gotten away with telling customers no when they try to returen a broken rod that they wont cover.


----------



## backwater (Jan 4, 2007)

*FTU*

Anybody else think the only reason they took care of the problem is because of this thread? My experience is that FTU is more than willing to replace other mfg's rods but when it comes to their own brand they are finding it to be a financial problem. Guess they are finding the rod business to be tougher than they thought! There is no excuse for breaking the mans rod in front of him!! I would be careful from here on out no matter what they put in writing on the warranty!


----------



## InfamousJ (May 21, 2004)

Next time, buy a Baumann Rod


----------



## Mont (Nov 17, 1998)

hey guys, I talked to Bobby about this and Mike is actually getting 2 brand new rods. One for the broken one and one for the troubles. Let's put this one to bed and move on. Bobby's not the owner, he's the manager and he's done all he can to set this straight. Let's get back to fishing and telling lies and leave this one alone (please)


----------

